# Horror novel printed on toilet paper



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:xbones:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...isher-prints-horror-novel-on-toilet-roll.html


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

At first I was wondering why someone would do that, then it all made sense when I read the title "Japanese publisher prints horror novel on toilet roll".

I freakin love Japan.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That'll "wipe" out the competition.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I've said it many, many times in different threads all over the net:

"Aaahh, those wacky Japanese!" 

If you want to get technical about it, a lot of books belong in the toilet, and I don't mean being used as reading material...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

It's toilet paper,I'd buy that.

It's Japanese,I'd buy that.

It's a horror story,I'd buy that

Over all, I would buy that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If reading it scares the s**t out of you, it's eminently practical


----------

